# Here we go again Part 2



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Chris Hughton sacked , Ashley why don't you just piss off and let the people who know about footbal get on with it. With the money Ashley has supplied(or not) I don't see how anyone else could have done a better job, you expect miracles but are only willing to pay peanuts. [smiley=argue.gif] FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Agree mate he's done a great job for you considering the circumstances, no doubt they have someone lined up for the job


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Shocking decision by Newcastle! What does Ashley expect? Newcastle to get in the top four? The guy's a joke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Define peanuts...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Ha Ha


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Just part 2, its more like groundhog day and who is so desperate for a job they will take it just to get back into management and take us down. At least CH had them playing with some belief hence the unbelieveable results agains Sunderland & Arsenal.

guess ashley does not believe, no pressies for him then


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ashley is a bit of an idiot. been impressed by Newcastle since they went down, sacking the manager might just make that happen again though :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Looks like your getting Martin Jol then could be a lot worse aka Steve McLaren!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest I wouldn't mind Jol as long as he doesn't turn into a ( fill in your own ideas there are plenty ex Newcastle managers to choose from) 
Oh and it's snowing again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Poor Chrissy Houghton. I met him a couple of times as a lad and he's was so unpretentious and down to earth, and as I recall, not at all egotistic.

Personally, I think Ashley didnt expect CH to get a promotion at all (in fact quite the opposite) but given that's what he's achieved Ashley has got a a little too greedy and decided "Right, since we're back, get a 'name' in get established in the prem and sell-up without loosing too much dosh". He knew he couldn't sack CH on the crest of a wave, so, he's started putting out a few feelers, waited for a few indifferent results, and booted CH out the door.

Short of being in contention for Europe, I think CH's fate was decided long long ago as a matter of policy.

It makes little sense. Players 'play' for their manager either as a result of fear or devotion. In CH's case, I think the players really rated and respected him highly and gave their all. The club's results have been entirely respectable given all the circumstances, and looking at the competition at the bottom end, there are at least 4 worse teams I can think of that will get themselves relegated ahead of the Toon in any event!

Plus, who else is a better candidate than CH based on 1. Actually being available 2. Knowing the Prem and English football generally 3. Knowing the team/club 4. Actual personal involvement/devotion to the cause 5. Having a track record of success that is proven AND superior to what CH has done.

Toon were never going to be in the top 6 this year and needed a season of consolidation and stability. So what does Ashley want to or think he can achieve by making this move? Any hopes over and above mid table are entirely unrealisitic. It is equally unrealistic IMO to think CH would have lead the club to relegation.

The old maxim "if it aint broke, dont fix it" really applies here.

Still' look on the bright side - the players will be ok with it and surely wont suffer. We know this because Sol Campbell says they are really angry about it. Since Sol only ever opens his gob to say how good he is, or to tell a lie, we can therefore safely assume that they players arent too mutinous or deflated at all! :lol:

Feck off Sol, who are you at NUFC to offer an opinion and voice to the public. You'd pish on the lot of them for a few sheckles more anyway, and you've only been there a few months and you arent club captain (if anyone has a comment to make then its the Captain only IMO), AND - AND you are still too fat! Why-aye Sol-man, shut ur mooth ya fat Judas.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Well said CamV6, I especially like the comments on the Judas being a Spurs fan myself :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Didnt play too bad on sky over the weekend.
> 
> Football managers - only people i know that get paid well to fail.


politicians?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ALAN PARDEW

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ALAN PARDEW
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just seen that. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

For fuck sake how bad can this day get [smiley=argue.gif] Another member of the cockney mafia that's all we need
YOU FAT COCKNEY BASTARD GET OUT OF OUR CLUB


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What do you expect when your offering six month contract and a lot less than other managers to have a drink from 
the poisoned chalice


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Martin Jol or Martin O'Neill you could understand but Alan Pardew - Newcastle are becoming a laughing stock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I sure all this will be great news to Wigan,Wolves and West Ham fans


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

CraigW said:


> Newcastle are becoming a laughing stock!


we got some respect back last season but still have not lost the joke club tag so long as the curent owner remains we will just have to live with the joke tag.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Perspective is a funny thing.......

I heard West Ham fans on Talksport&bollocks radio on the way home saying what a good manager Pardew was for them and that they'd have him back in a shot now! :lol:

I mean, seriously!

What I want to know is this. Ashley is apparently, a bit if an idiot in football/club leadership terms, right? I dont get how he built that empire with that kind of decision making. Maybe you can bully your way around in business, but in football, the dynamic is different and decisions like this, of such magnitude (especially when there is form for fecking it up with bad big decisions before) have an major impact on your end product. I suppose when you are selling football shirts or whatever it is, the shirt remains a shirt or end product, whether the manager of a store or general manager or CEO is sacked wrongly. They never change, they arent effected and are not capable of feeling or thinking one way or the other about it, whereas the players and fans, your end product AND you market place (I include Premiership staus in that) are enormously altered by such circumstances.

But over and above that, he must have advisors and a Board or whatever that he takes counsel from. So, who is or who are the idiots advising the idiot?

I understand in a way that he wants to demand value for money from all his staff, but he's totally misjudging the dynamics of the situation and I doubt he's tinking in the longer term of 5-10 years.

Maybe he didnt want to enter into negotiations with CH because he knew CH would have him over a barrell, especially if the situation limped on to the end of the season with the club very possibly achieving a consolidated and respectable position from which to build. If Ashley didnt say 'yes' to whatever CH wanted at that point and CH walked, then he'd be in the shyte. However, he's in the shite anyway now. He's hoping against hope that a man drinking at something approaching the 'last chance' saloon in top flight terms will dig him out of this situation and make him look clever. Only a manager who is slightly desperate to prove something would take that job and on those terms.

I've just had a bet with a colleague of mine today who is a West Ham fan that they will finish above Newcastle in the league now this year.

At least it isnt Spurs being the laughing stock for once! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pardew!!!! The only one worse than that would have been Steve "umbrella twat" Mclaren :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NUFC.COM said:


> We don't know Alan Pardew personally and we can't pretend ever to have taken a great interest in his managerial career to date - mediocre in the extreme though it looks, and punctuated by rumour and gossip.
> 
> By agreeing to become the new Manager of Newcastle United though, he's now tainted and viewed with the utmost suspicion by tens of thousands of supporters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


>


Lol. That about sums him up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Coronation street killed the wrong ashley. :evil:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

As it say's in the Sun today "Pardew the man that picked Harewood ahead of Tevez" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Who The Fuck is Alan Pardew. I will give him 4 months TOPS. Newcastle you are a fucking joke :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I thought CH was doing a great job and he is a nice bloke toboot


----------

